# Ragim Victory take down recurve..



## Spoone (Jun 22, 2008)

Anybody got experience with these, or with take-downs in general? I'd like to learn as much as I can about'em, so I can progress..


----------



## Farley (Aug 1, 2005)

Great starter bows. You can pick them up for a decent price and have a well made bow to learn on.


----------



## alanraw (Feb 18, 2005)

I agree with Farley. I've given the Ragim as a gift with the intention of it being a starter bow for a friend and she loves it. Great price, too:wink:
http://cgi.ebay.com/Ragim-Victory-6...VQQcmdZViewItemQQ_trksidZp1638Q2em118Q2el1247


----------



## Viper1 (Aug 21, 2003)

Spoone - 

The 66" Victory is a nice entry level bow. The limbs aren't the greatest in terms of smoothness or speed, but certainly not terrible or a show stopper. A number of them came with twisted limbs, so it's a good idea to see the one you are getting before you buy it, or at least make sure the dealer has a return policy (that's true for any bow). Not trying to paint a bleek picture, as it a good value at the price. 

The one in Alan's link looks a lot more like a 62" Buckeye, which is effectively the same bow, only shorter. I haven't seen too many of the 66" V's around lately and if you can get one in 30 - 35# go for it. 

Regarding bow length, while not as much of an issue with laminated bows, you might want to get an idea of your draw length. If you're a gorilla (draw length 30"+), think LONGER, if of more normal stature, 62" - 66" should be fine.

Viper1 out.


----------

